# Curtiss SBC Helldiver SBC-4 in French service



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice photos. Is there a story behind the photos? How did you get them? 

DBII


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2014)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2014)

Neat. Note the Morane Saulnier Criquet in the background of the pic in post #11.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## DDonSS3 (May 11, 2018)

I'm new to the forum and wanted to compliment you on these excellent shots! I'm glad you posted them. 
Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but this really should be re-titled as "SB2C-4 Helldiver." The SBC was a two-place biplane.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)

However, IMHO the poster's idea of the thread was to create that for both the SBC and SB2C-4 planes.


----------



## DDonSS3 (May 13, 2018)

That's what I get for reading and then posting after a 12-hour shift. 
My apologies to all. Doesn't make for a good first post does it?


----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)

Curtiss F8C-4 Horizontal Tail Surfaces Showing Failures, 9-13-29. [Close-up view of part shown against wall.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## stug3 (Jul 8, 2018)

DDonSS3 said:


> .Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but this really should be re-titled as "SB2C-4 Helldiver." The SBC was a two-place biplane.



They are SB2C-5s.


----------

